# Packaged yeast - figured it out



## coyote-1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Most of my brews are still done with packaged yeast, because I'm too lazy & cheap to do all the stuff necessary to liquid yeast  lol

Anyway, I finally got reliable fermentation. Previously I've seen ferments that take as long as 72 hours to start, and then go soo slowly it might as well be lagering. I've also had ferments that start within 12 hours. And I've had everything in-between.... and that's with everything being roughly equal at the start of pitching the yeast! I'd always done it according to the directions, which say pitch it and then stir it in after 10 minutes or so.

Well, last week I accidentally left the yeast on top of the wort for an hour prior to stirring it in. And that ferment began vigorously bubbling the airlock four hours later. So I tried it again with today's brew. Sure enough, within four hours the fermentation takes off and is gurgling vigorously even as I type this.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Feb 2, 2011)

How funny, I have never stirred my yeast into the wort and I always get quick fermentation. I usually get this yeast from my brewery supply place..

http://www.wyeastlab.com/hb_productdetail.cfm?ProductID=16


----------



## bob g (Feb 3, 2011)

Howdy,

 I use both dry and liquid depending on the beer style.  I areate my wort before I pitch the yeast and then stir again to mix it well.

 Liquid yeast isn't any trouble to use. I've pitched it straight and I've made starters and I don't think there's much difference until the SG gets above the 1.070-1.080 range. Then you need to help the yeasties get going with a starter.

 Prost!

 Bob


----------



## alamar (Feb 3, 2011)

Make sure you have re-introduced enough oxygem to the wort after cooling and before pitching your yeast. During the boil, all of the oxygen is removed and the yeast needs this to survive. All you need to do is pour the wort into your fermenter from about waist high or give it a very vigorous stir. The foam on top will put the oxygen back in. Another trick is boil a cup of water then let it cool to room temperature. Put your yeast in the water when you start making your beer. When the work is cooled enough, the yeast will have rehydrated  and the fermentation should start quickly.


----------



## coyote-1 (Feb 4, 2011)

I always pour the wort thru a strainer into the primary fermenter. Takes out the hop solids and aerates the wort.

 


alamar said:


> Make sure you have re-introduced enough oxygem to the wort after cooling and before pitching your yeast. During the boil, all of the oxygen is removed and the yeast needs this to survive. All you need to do is pour the wort into your fermenter from about waist high or give it a very vigorous stir. The foam on top will put the oxygen back in. Another trick is boil a cup of water then let it cool to room temperature. Put your yeast in the water when you start making your beer. When the work is cooled enough, the yeast will have rehydrated  and the fermentation should start quickly.


----------

